# Stihl 250 Brush cutter troubleshooting



## JacktheChief (Jun 15, 2015)

My 250 brush cutter keeps bogging out when I take it off full choke. After you let off the throttle it just dies. I have played around with the carb settings and still no luck, any suggestions ?


----------



## ErikS (Jun 15, 2015)

"played around" isn't exactly the same as "adjusting", but that's another discussion. Factory setting on that carb is 1 turn out from seated (without limiter caps installed) on both the L and H screws. Check the impulse line for leaks, and metering diaphram for stiffness. Also, check the adjustment of the metering lever and make sure it's flush with the top of the carburetor body, and that the inlet needle doesn't have a "ring" worn into it's face. This is where a pressure and vac testing kit really comes in handy!

~Erik

PS: Checked the spark arrestor? It doesn't sound like a spark arrestor obstruction to me based on your description, but I'd still make sure it's either clean (use a propane torch to clean it), or maybe gets "lost" and you just can't find it to reinstall it ;-)


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 16, 2015)

check nozzle check valve


----------



## JacktheChief (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 23, 2015)

what was the problem this will help in long run


----------

